# Wo wohnst du? vs. Woher kommst du?



## astoral25

Alguien sabe explicame si hay alguna diferencia de significado entre:

Who whonst du? y
whoher kommst du?

Estoy empezando con la lengua germana así que pido disculpas por mi pregunta tan simple.

En español me resulta difícl encontrar muchas veces la traducción exacta, no es tan intuitivo como el inglés. Lo anterior lo hubiera traducido por lo siguiente....."dónde vives?" y la segunda "de dónde eres?"

Empezaré a frecuentar este hilo .


----------



## kunvla

astoral25 said:


> Alguien sabe explicame si hay alguna diferencia de significado entre:
> 
> Wo wohnst du? y
> Woher kommst du?
> 
> Estoy empezando con la lengua germana así que pido disculpas por mi pregunta tan simple.
> 
> En español me resulta difícl encontrar muchas veces la traducción exacta, no es tan intuitivo como el inglés. Lo anterior lo hubiera traducido por lo siguiente....."dónde vives?" y la segunda "de dónde eres?"
> 
> Empezaré a frecuentar este hilo .


Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> Alguien sabe explicame si hay alguna diferencia de significado entre:
> 
> Who whonst du? y
> whoher kommst du?
> 
> Estoy empezando con la lengua germana así que pido disculpas por mi pregunta tan simple.
> 
> En español me resulta difícl encontrar muchas veces la traducción exacta, no es tan intuitivo como el inglés. Lo anterior lo hubiera traducido por lo siguiente....."dónde vives?" y la segunda "de dónde eres?"
> 
> Empezaré a frecuentar este hilo .


Aparte de las correcciones de kunvla, te puedo confirmar que estás en lo cierto: Wo wohnst du? significa: ¿Dónde vives? y Woher kommst du? - ¿De dónde eres?
_Woher_ se compone de : _wo_ = dónde y _her_, una partícula difícil de traducir con una sola palabra, pero cuyo sentido es "de parte de, desde".
Asimismo, para decir adónde, se dice _wohin_, compuesto del _wo_ y de _hin_, "en dirección a, hacia".
¡Que te diviertas aprendiendo este interesante idoma!


----------



## astoral25

Os animo a que leáis el libro Menschen A1_1.....tanto el arbeitsbuch y kurbuch........puedo cometer errores pero esos están bien.....si no disponéis del libro podéis descargaros las audiciones del mismo en este enlace que son gratuitas:

https://www.hueber.de/media/36/msn-transkript-KB-A1-1.pdf

Es una editorial que viene usándose en las escuelas de idiomas, redactada por alemanes y que uso como material de estudio......gracias por vuestra aclaración pero ante la duda se lo preguntaré al profesor y me huelo que no será un error.

Es más, os animo a que miréis en el wordreference si existe la palabra "whoher" en lugar de "woher"

http://www.wordreference.com/deen/whoher
http://www.wordreference.com/deen/woher

Gracias por la aclaración Alemanita.


----------



## astoral25

Para la frase wo wohnst du?...podéis mirarlo en el libro también,
veréis como lo escribe de esa manera.


----------



## astoral25

Por otro lado, muchas veces quiero saber la pronunciación de una palabra y wordreference no me proporciona la transcripción fonética.....hay veces en las que me aparece junto con la palabra y otras veces no.......¿como lo soluciono??. Por ejemplo, quiero buscar vier:

http://www.wordreference.com/deen/vier


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> Os animo a que leáis el libro Menschen A1_1.....tanto el arbeitsbuch y kurbuch........puedo cometer errores pero esos están bien.....si no disponéis del libro podéis descargaros las audiciones del mismo en este enlace que son gratuitas:
> 
> https://www.hueber.de/media/36/msn-transkript-KB-A1-1.pdf
> 
> Es una editorial que viene usándose en las escuelas de idiomas, redactada por alemanes y que uso como material de estudio......gracias por vuestra aclaración pero ante la duda se lo preguntaré al profesor y me huelo que no será un error.
> 
> Es más, os animo a que miréis en el wordreference si existe la palabra "whoher" en lugar de "woher"
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/deen/whoher
> http://www.wordreference.com/deen/woher
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración Alemanita.



No te entiendo.
Para qué quieres que mire el libro? Yo ya sé alemán. No sé si ese libro está bien o no ni me interesa.
Tanto kunvla como yo te dijimos que la palabra se escribe "woher" y no whoher". Si pincho el enlace que diste a "whoher" me dice claramente que esa palabra no existe.
Saludos.

Posdata: Miré el libro y copié lo siguiente:
_Nicole: Woher kommst du, Paco? Aus Spanien? Paco: Nein, ich komme aus Mexiko. Nicole: Aus Mexiko? Wow! Paco: Und woher kommst du?_

Ni un "whoher".


----------



## astoral25

Pues viendo está página:
http://cursodealemandummies.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/5-woher-kommen-sie-de-donde-viene-usted.html

Me encuentro lo siguiente:
Ahora vivo en Berlin - Jetzt wohne ich in Berlin.

No sería:
Ahora vivo en Berlin - Jetzt ich wohne in Berlin.

Aun estoy verde en esto, aunque le veo un poco la relación a ciertas cosas. En la página usan la misma construcción para el wohnen o como lo realmente se escriba.

*Perdón Alemanita, mi perdón, ahora caigo que escribí mal la frase del principio. Estamos en la misma onda* .


----------



## kunvla

astoral25 said:


> Pues viendo esta página:
> http://cursodealemandummies.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/5-woher-kommen-sie-de-donde-viene-usted.html
> 
> Me encuentro lo siguiente:
> Ahora vivo en Berlin - Jetzt wohne ich in Berlin.
> 
> No sería:
> Ahora vivo en Berlin - Jetzt ich wohne in Berlin.
> 
> Aún estoy verde en esto, aunque le veo un poco la relación a ciertas cosas. En la página usan la misma construcción para el wohnen o como lo realmente se escriba.
> 
> *Perdón Alemanita, mi perdón, ahora caigo que escribí mal la frase del principio. Estamos en la misma onda* .





astoral25 said:


> Por otro lado, muchas veces quiero saber la pronunciación de una palabra y wordreference no me proporciona la transcripción fonética.....hay veces en las que me aparece junto con la palabra y otras veces no.......¿como lo soluciono??. Por ejemplo, quiero buscar vier:
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/deen/vier


Aquí está la solución: PONS Online-Wörterbuch → vier [fi:ɐ]

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

astoral25 said:


> Pues viendo está página:
> http://cursodealemandummies.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/5-woher-kommen-sie-de-donde-viene-usted.html
> 
> Me encuentro lo siguiente:
> Ahora vivo en Berlin - Jetzt wohne ich in Berlin.
> 
> No sería:
> Ahora vivo en Berlin - Jetzt ich wohne in Berlin.
> 
> Aun estoy verde en esto, aunque le veo un poco la relación a ciertas cosas. En la página usan la misma construcción para el wohnen o como lo realmente se escriba.
> 
> *Perdón Alemanita, mi perdón, ahora caigo que escribí mal la frase del principio. Estamos en la misma onda* .



No pasa nada.
No, cuando tienes un jetzt adelante, se invierte el orden de pronombre/verbo. Pero aquí me retiro, no sé explicar la gramática, lo siento.


----------



## kunvla

Tanto en las oraciones enunciativas (1) como interrogativas encabezadas con _W...?_ (Fragewörter, die mit einem _w_ anfangen) (2), el predicado (verbo conjugado) de la oración principal siempre ocupa la segunda posición en la oración:

(1) Ich wohne in Berlin. Jetzt wohne ich in Berlin. In Berlin wohne ich.

(2) Wo wohnst du? Woher kommst du? Wohin gehst du? Was machst du? Wie machst du das? Warum/ Wozu/ Wieso/ Weswegen/ Weshalb machst du das? Es gibt Erdbeer- und Mokkaeis, ¿welches möchtest du?

Saludos,


----------



## astoral25

No termino de comprender la primera parte que comentas kunvla.

En la frase:
In Berlin wohne ich.

El verbo conjugado ocuparía la 3ª posición y no la segunda. A no ser que se trate de la voz pasiva y tengamos que construirla de ese modo.

Te pongo un ejemplo:

Mein mutter und ich wohnen in Mexiko(no sé si está bien escrita)

Aquí el verbo whonen ocuparía la 5ª posición.


----------



## astoral25

En cuanto al buscador, parece bueno pero busca otras palabras, por ejemplo:
http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=arbeitsbuch&l=dees&in=&lf=es

A veces no proporciona la transcripción fonética(el audio siempre, pero algunas veces no proporciona la transcripción).


----------



## kunvla

astoral25 said:


> No termino de comprender la primera parte que comentas kunvla.
> 
> En la frase:
> In Berlin wohne ich.
> 
> El verbo conjugado ocuparía la 3ª posición y no la segunda. A no ser que se trate de la voz pasiva y tengamos que construirla de ese modo.


In Berlin (1) wohne (2) ich (3).

(1) 'In Berlin' es complemento adverbial de lugar: - Wo (1) wohnst (2) du (3)? - In Berlin (1). - Ah, dort (1) wohnst (2) du (3) also!

En lugar de 'Wo?' puede usarse 'In welcher Stadt'?




astoral25 said:


> En cuanto al buscador, parece bueno pero busca otras palabras, por ejemplo:
> http://de.pons.com/übersetzung?q=arbeitsbuch&l=dees&in=&lf=es
> 
> A veces no proporciona la transcripción fonética(el audio siempre, pero algunas veces no proporciona la transcripción).


_Arbeitsbuch_ es una palabra compuesta de las dos que son _Arbeit_ y _Buch_, así que puedes ponerlas por separado en el buscador para ver la transcripción.

Saludos,


----------

